# need help



## boulder (May 8, 2008)

i have alot of old woodworking tools i inherited some need repair but i have no luck finding any where to get parts can anyone tell me where i can find parts for antique tools?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

boulder said:


> can anyone tell me where i can find parts for antique tools?


What kinda tools ? The more specific you are the more help you may get .


----------



## boulder (May 8, 2008)

well right now i am trying to fix an old skil sander belt sander that needs gears then i have a edger that keeps spitting the belt but i dont know what kind it is yet i have to look it over more and i have a table saw that needs its 220 electric motor rebuilt


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Brand, type of tool, and model number. Geeeze man.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

You know... if there was still a Tool/Die shop still in America...it would be easier...Try www.owwm.com . Rick


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

pianoman said:


> You know... if there was still a Tool/Die shop still in America...it would be easier...


I've seen a Few.... Heck, even Small Machine shops... are dying off...


----------



## boulder (May 8, 2008)

the tool i need parts for right now is a skill sander model zp serial # 492766 the number on the gear i need is 4133


----------

